# 100 years?



## flyinpolack (Dec 16, 2009)

Next year the 1911 will be 100 years old. does anyone know if they'll be doing an anniversary edition? 
I'm already saving my pennies in anticipation. :smt023


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

I have not heard anything about it, but you know some one will be doing a 100th or a Century Edition.
It would surprise me if Colt did not. After all they started them. It would be wrong IMHO if they did not do a limited run of some kind of special model.


----------



## doose71 (May 8, 2009)

I haven't seen anything on the Colt website but if you check out Kimbers website, its listed on their front page. Looks nice and with a $4500 price tag to boot!!:watching:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Many 1911 companies will likely have some type of 100 year special. I heard that Ed Brown is working on something.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Remington is making one. www.1911r1.com. Not exactly a 100th year edition, but there's something in their promo stuff that mentioned the anniversary I think.


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

No matter what company comes out with an anniversary edition, it'll probably take a second mortgage on the old homestead to buy one.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Frank45 said:


> ...it'll probably take a second mortgage on the old homestead to buy one.


Exactly what I was thinking.

Don't get me wrong. I'm still looking forward to see what _they_ come out with. I just don't think it will be in my price range.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

It will be interesting to see what is offered by all the different manufactures. I am thinking that most will flop and prices will come down by the end of the year. We shall see. tumbleweed


----------



## GURU1911 (Nov 16, 2010)

Don't know & don't care !!!!!!!! However, me & about 20 of my 1911 buddies in texas & louisiana will be conducting our own 100th birthday for old reliable in march. That was the month the us government shook hands with mr. Browning for his awesome masterpiece.

May it be around for another 100 years-----oooo-rah !!!!!


----------



## Rocker (Sep 22, 2009)

Yes Colt will have one but it will be expensive.. so will Kimber, Les Baer, and many others.. those are just the ones i have heard or seen pics of.. for example the Kimber is like $4500. you can imagine what the colt will cost..


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Rocker said:


> Yes Colt will have one but it will be expensive.. so will Kimber, Les Baer, and many others.. those are just the ones i have heard or seen pics of.. for example the Kimber is like $4500. you can imagine what the colt will cost..


It's actually not that bad.

Colt is offering two grades of Centennial 1911, an ANVII and ANVIII, the ANVIII is basically the 1911 reproduction with special markings, the ANVII has the fancy inlay etc.

Heck, one of the Ed Brown's is _only _$2500ish. The reason the Kimber is uber expensive is that the number is limited. Colt is taking orders toll November 2011 IIRC.

The Colt info can be seen HERE. It should also be noted that other Colt 1911s made in 2011 will have a special "100 Years of Service" roll mark, so even if you don't want a ANV- - - model, you can have a little something special on your XSE or Combat Elite etc.


----------



## Rocker (Sep 22, 2009)

Ordered the ANV II they seem a little scarce though.. not sure when i will get it..Apparently they are still making them. Supposed to be only 750 of them total.


----------



## Sgt Riggs (Sep 16, 2010)

I picked up the Colt ANIII anniversary model and I love it. It took about 7 months from the time I put a deposit down for it to come in.


----------

